# What are the best 'over night' nappies?



## Angel2Fire

My son's nappy seems to leak unless I change it at 12am and again at 4am. We have tried huggies, pampers and supermarket own brands, all to no avail. 
Often he wakes up at 6am dripping. We have water-proof sheets in his cot and the washing isnt a problem, I just don't the fact that he wakes up in a pool of it :(
He drinks soooo much. He doesn't have milk at night but often has 2 or 3 cups of juice!

What have you found to be the less leakiest nappy?

Thanks :)


----------



## Hope22

I think it depends on the individual - some brands seem to fit some babies better. We use Pampers Baby Dry for Darwin and they seem to fit best and be the most absorbent. He's allergic to Huggies, store brands don't cut it at all, and even the Pampers Cruisers aren't as good (not even the new ones with the Baby Dry stuff added). Pampers Baby Dry ones say they're good for 12 hours overnight, but Darwin blows them out during the night too; we have a diaper change nearly every night, but he's a BIG drinker. He's actually being tested to see if he's diabetic, he drinks THAT much. Is it possible to limit the amount of juice your son is drinking late in the evening? Maybe see if you can get more liquid in earlier, and just give him one drink before bed and he might make it through the night without leaking.


----------



## Lu28

I may not be much use to you to be honest as we use cloth nappies but we use either Bum Genius version 3 or Bum Genius Flips with organic insert overnight with no leaks. There's loads of ladies on the natural parenting forum who use cloth on very heavy wetters who would be glad to give suggestions if cloth is something you want to try :flower:


----------



## Blah11

We use pampers baby dry too. They hold loooads of wee. Amelies nappy is like a brick in the morning :rofl:


----------



## Sammy181

I found Tesco own brand the best - Pampers and huggies always leaked


----------



## huggybear

Pampers baby dry here too, have not leaked yet:thumbup:


----------



## Kiree

I had the same problem with ds and tried everything, was completely stumped. I thought it was because he's a little boy and a front sleeper I would just keep having to get up and change him. But by total chance I found a solution that works (for us anyway)- get vests in a bigger size for nightime, if you sill have him in popper vests. Id bought the wrong size and that night he stayed dry and I realised the nappy had more room to expand and absorb. We still have the odd night where he's woken up wet but its loads better. I hope this works for you xx


----------



## dizzyspells

I use Pamper active fit and not had a leak yet with them!Think he wriggles to much and baby dry used to leak on us.xx


----------



## Sophie1205

Pampers baby dry for us :thumbup:


----------



## Bec L

Pampers Baby Dry work for us too, but Poppy doesn't drink a huge amount before bedtime, just a cup of milk.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

dizzyspells said:


> I use Pamper active fit and not had a leak yet with them!Think he wriggles to much and baby dry used to leak on us.xx

Ditto for us! Pampers Active Fit are the best on Alyssa. Her nappy is so heavy in the morning, but no leaks! :thumbup:


----------



## winegums

huggies super dry for me not the red ones the blue ones xx


----------



## candeur

Pampers Baby Dry is the best for us! On occasion it still does leak but not often at all.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Pampers for us, though were trying out Asdas in a few days.

Not sure if its already been suggested but have you tried a bigger size?
We had to use 4+ for overnight, and even though Alex was 1.5lb under the minimum weight they still fitted him fine and gave more absorbency.


----------



## cupcake

i have this exact problem, i use huggies ,and my son drinks 2 or 3 cups of juice or water or milk and we were having to change him all the time he would soak through.
the only solution is you have to limit that drinking before bed. let him drink it earlier and then change him before bed. we have had a few no leak nights like this.
also buy a mattress protector - that way at least your mattress wont be ruined.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I always found Tescos best for over night x


----------



## Tashry

I found that going up a size made a huge difference. I didn't follow the weight guidelines on the box, I always went one size bigger. Once I started doing that the leaking stopped.


----------



## andella95

I don't know if they have them where you live, but we use both Huggies Overnights as well as Pampers extra protection. They are more expensive, but well worth it! Otherwise, my son would leak every four hours!


----------



## beancounter

pampers baby dry, but it wasnt until recently that he stopped needing changing in the night, I was worried that he'd always wake at 4 with nappy implosion but we don't have to change him now. Probably because he eats more solids and less milk, I guess.


----------



## Daisybell

Pampers baby dry for night time we found the best with our daughter, she just leaked
through huggies one's but they where fine for during the day. xx


----------



## Weeplin

Asda Comfort Dry. Jason has been in these for months now and he is always dry in the morning.


----------

